

In Case You Were Wondering Why We Keep Bailing Out Wall Street...   - nextparadigms
http://www.businessinsider.com/in-case-you-were-wondering-why-we-keep-bailing-out-wall-street-2011-11

======
tryitnow
The observation this article makes is trivial: Wall Street give a a lot of
money to politicians. But the chart it links to has some pretty cool
visualizations about everything from political donations to how much it would
cost to teach the world to sing:

[http://xkcd.com/980/huge/#x=-5296&y=-4944&z=2](http://xkcd.com/980/huge/#x=-5296&y=-4944&z=2)

